# Heaven & Hell party ideas



## kapricel

Hi - I'm new to this forum. My family throws an elaborate, themed Halloween party most years and always have over-the-top yard decor. One year we had a pirate theme and built a pirate ship in the front yard. Another year we did an "Aliens have landed" theme and built a 16-foot diameter silver flying saucer, some robots, etc. Anyway - guests have come to expect something really cool. This year we're doing a Heaven & Hell party. Indoor decor is all taken care of...Heaven upstairs, Hell downstairs, different kinds of food on each floor, different music, etc. When guests walk in front door they'll be greeted by "St. Peter" with a big log book, and he'll tell them where to go. But I'm stumped on what to do outside, for the walk up the driveway, to set the mood. Any & all ideas appreciated!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Spider Rider

Hi kapricel, for my daughters' H and H party - Hell was the indoor DJ dance floor and outside was Heaven. Lots of twinkly white lights in the trees and I broke out my fog machine and fog cooler to put a low lying fog across the lawn.
Maybe a good and evil battle on the front lawn. You could use actors or props- angels vs. devils, Luke against Darth or pitting religions against each other - the Pope vs. Moroni depending on who want to impress or offend. OK maybe just angels vs. devils. Please post pics for inspiration for our next one.


----------



## Jaybo

The battle between Heaven and Hell in the yard is a good idea. Especially if your sidewalk runs down the middle of your yard. You could have the forces of good and evil on each side of the walk squaring off with each other. The guest would be caught in the middle as they walk up to your front door.


----------



## printersdevil

LOL, I love the idea of the center sidewalk and people caught in the middle of good and evil.


----------



## FreakinFreak

If you could somehow implement the little devil/angel that sits on our shoulders on little sticks as they walk up, that would be the classic conflict we all go through... which do they choose? hahahaha


----------

